# Any XC courses open yet?



## Dora5 (12 February 2013)

Hi I'm wanting to go schooling soon and wondered if anyone knew of any courses open currently? All my usual places (Leyland court, Stockland Lovell, pontispool) are still closed. Ideally need to be within 1hr 30 from Bristol


----------



## Beausmate (13 February 2013)

Is Stockland Lovell still open for schooling?  Thought they'd closed, or is that just no more comps?

What about West Buckland or Bickenhall-have you tried them?


----------



## Dora5 (13 February 2013)

Stockland Lovell is just closed for xc events, I haven't been to the others, will have a look, thanks


----------



## Dora5 (13 February 2013)

does west buckland have a website? Not been there before and can't find it


----------



## TheMule (13 February 2013)

I just got an email saying Rosamund Green are opening next week


----------



## Dora5 (13 February 2013)

Ok that's good to know, its not a very big course though is it? Need a good gallop to blow out the cobwebs!


----------



## ktj1891 (13 February 2013)

Dunno how close these places are to you but I am in wiltshire-
Rabson Manor
Boomerang
Pauntley
Deers Park
Crown Farm
Stockland and Lovell
Leyland Court
West Wilts
Lyneham


----------



## Dora5 (13 February 2013)

Brill thanks!


----------



## cider loving mare (14 February 2013)

I'm hoping to go to toomer (in yeovil) nxt week. Xc schooling. They said ring the week before to check.


----------



## Beausmate (14 February 2013)

Dora5 said:



			does west buckland have a website? Not been there before and can't find it
		
Click to expand...

 Sure I saw one somewhere when the first opened, but can't find it now.


Higher Ruggin Farm, West Buckland, Wellington, Somerset, TA21 9LL. Phone: 07843 560304/07768 522297. 

Got the above from BE website.  It's a couple of miles from J26 of the M5.

Does Aldon let you school on their course?


----------



## Dora5 (14 February 2013)

Oh don't know about aldon but thanks for the info for west buckland


----------



## be positive (14 February 2013)

Aldon tends to allow schooling after an event but not at any other time.


----------



## PoniesRock (17 February 2013)

West buckland isn't a schooling course. At present the xc fences aren't even up!


----------



## cider loving mare (18 February 2013)

Toomer have just announced they are open


----------

